# Long lead



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello

I read somewhere about the benefits of using a long lead but now cannot remember for the life of me what it said. Is this something you would all recommend to buy?

Not really sure if I will need one or not? Hattie will be able to go for walks as soon as we collect her.

Any advice appreciated!

Eleanor


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a long training lead - much longer than the retractable type - as I've regularly walked around a large grassed area with a friend for some time now and had visions that when I got a dog I'd need it to keep him in tow. Well, I've never used it! He is very good at keeping up with us and if he does go over to investigate another dog, or to sniff something, he always runs back as soon as we get a certain distance away. I use a retractable lead though - very useful in places away from traffic where they should be on a lead. For pavements, I always use a short lead. x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I use a retractable lead too. Find it very useful in places where I can't let Polly off. It gives her a bit of freedom to go off and sniff! Never had a longer one than that. I know some people use a long lead though.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for the advice. Right think I will order a retractable lead!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A long drag line is very usfull you dont even need to buy one you can use a woshing line. the froblem with flexies is that if it drops the noise can cause the dog to run and it will keep running because the lead is attached and chacing them. a long line is ment to drag, you then just put ur foot on it to regain controle. 

a very valuble investment you can get them for about £5 on ebay. or nip to £1 land and get a washing line and tie it to the pupps collar. just make sur there is no handle loop on the end or it could catch on a stone or bush.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

There are retractable leads which have cord for most of it, or those that have a thin lead instead. My personal preference is for the latter, but try some in a pet shop and see which you prefer. I found the cord one wasn't finger friendly!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought one and have never used it, not even when I had just Dexter! I just haven't felt the need.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd wait and see if you need a long line. I never used one. I do however have a flexi for times when dogs are not allowed off lead and it gives them a bit more freedom on those walks. If you use a flexi near a road then keep your wits about you maybe not let it out to full length.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

The odd occasions when I've dropped the handle of the flexi lead Polly has just stopped dead in her tracks, not run away!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. The flexi lead is on it's way! I love the way you can ask anything on here and get back such good advice.


----------

